
Ask HN: How do you describe the zone where you do great work? - samblr
Describe your feeling of when you do great work - this can be neat design, good code, solution to a really difficult problem, long focused hours, getting multiple things done efficiently.<p>What preparation helps to be in this zone over sustained period of time ?
======
wirddin
I call it the Deep state. If I think about it now, I'm just in it. No other
things come to mind.

Obstacle : Not starting already.

Preparation : Trello board of a collection of tasks. Labeling them one by one
as done.

